# Crankshaft replacement options needed fs550



## pwest2167 (Aug 15, 2021)

Well while I was out of town someone managed to shear off the crank nut on my brush cutter with an impact after they broke the recoil assembly. Awesome.

I guess I need need to replace the crank. Pn 4116 030 0400. 
oem is 270$ from ace. Is there a more cost effective solution? If so where can I buy it?


----------

